# Eschatology in the Bible Presbyterian Church



## Bald_Brother (Feb 14, 2016)

Eschatology in the Bible Presbyterian Church, by Dr. John Battle



> Today the Bible Presbyterian Church is a reformed church that strongly supports covenant theology, and that, as a Synod, holds to the premillennial return of Christ. However, it recognizes that eschatological opinions are not a part of our required system of doctrine, and rejoices to work with churches and ministers who hold to other eschatological beliefs. Those in the BPC who hold to the premillennial return of Christ believe that the best way to promote that view is through Bible study and discussion in an atmosphere of mutual love and confidence, without compulsion or pressure. We can all work together as we wait for “the blessed hope—the glorious appearing of our great God and Savior, Jesus Christ.”



The linked document is a history of the development of Eschatology in the Bible Presbyterian Church - not an argument for a particular position. When I first began attending a Bible Presbyterian Church some four plus years ago I was shocked to hear that there was a denomination that had once been a dispensational Presbyterian church (not everyone and somewhat loosely so [seeing as how they still baptized babies]) or even staunchly pre-tribulational premillennial. Anyhow, the BPC is neither of those now. Though we are, by our Constitution, premillennial (historic) it is not required, even to hold office. I don't hold to premillennialism, for example. The pastor that the article mentions as having come to an amillennial position and was charged with it in 1981 - though retired from regular pastoral duties - still faithfully serves our church and supplies many pulpits when called.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks, very interesting to learn.

What distinctives skill keep you separate from the OPC then?


----------



## earl40 (Feb 15, 2016)

Curious would the BPC be welcomed in the NAPARC?


----------



## Bald_Brother (Feb 15, 2016)

Jake said:


> Thanks, very interesting to learn.
> 
> What distinctives skill keep you separate from the OPC then?



Well, first there is the matter of the Constitution. As pointed out by the article, the Synod of the BPC is confessionally premillennial but allows for other views. There are, as I understand it, also matters of polity with respect to how the denomination relates to agencies (like missionary boards, for example). Other matters of polity. As I understand it - not knowing the whole story - there are also matters that are judicial where there is some disagreement.

We are in a good relationship with the OPC now (as demonstrated by the Rev. Dr. Kevin Backus's fraternal address to the OPC General Assembly and the continuing work we do together).

My hope and the prayer of many is that we will continue to draw closer and eventually unite. To many of us, it's too slow a process. But, when we step back and understand that the current relationship helps to maintain unity within our Synod, we are happy for the unity we do have.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Curious would the BPC be welcomed in the NAPARC?



They've been interested. Last year they were an observer (along with the PRCA) and both have been invited in 2016: http://www.naparc.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Minutes-of-the-41st-2015-Meeting-of-NAPARC.pdf


----------

